# Result's for Silver Lake



## bbq bubba (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, another contest under our belt! Got a 3rd place call for pork!! Ended up 15th out of 36 teams so fairly happy for 3rd time out!! Got to meet some old friends and make some new ones, including Teacup (jeff) and JohnD and their better half's
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Our camp





Turn in boxes
















Our lucky pig stealing my smoke's




And a group pic.....


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 18, 2007)

Very kewl , you did good ,congrats ,looks like a great time was had ya'll


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats to the team! Good looking turn ins too. Keep your eye on that pesky pig.. he'll be smokin everything in sight.


----------



## ga.roadhog (Sep 18, 2007)

Saturday is my first comp with the new Lang.  I hope I can do as well first time out.  Great que view 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 18, 2007)

Once again, ya'll done good.
Bud, how did the salad thing work for rib turn-in prep? Easy huh???
And that, that..... that banner! Coff, Coff, Gasp!


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 18, 2007)

That's outstanding looking grub!  Ya done good!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 18, 2007)

great job guys......


----------



## bud's bbq (Sep 18, 2007)

The rib turn in did not work as well as it did in Clinton Mo.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Silver Lake was a beautiful venue and it was great to meet JohnD, his lovely wife Karen along with Teacup and his better half, Geoff the Crewe man, Bubba's much better half Cindy and daughter Riley and great people of West Michigan.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 18, 2007)

Great Job!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great lookin' turn-ins too!!...

Congratulations Guys!!...


----------



## richtee (Sep 18, 2007)

I gotta make some time and head out there next year. Sounds like agreat time.  Good job, folks!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats to you Smokin' Scotmen! Y'all done great, food looked fantastic, I wish I coulda been there in the group shot with ya'!


----------

